# How to find a hotel owner



## Calendar (22 Aug 2008)

I was in a hotel today and the general manager walked in shouted abuse at a member of staff for minutes, then took him into the hallway to continue the abuse. I want to inform the owner - I have his name but no contact details. How can I find his contact details? Thanks, Keara


----------



## ubiquitous (22 Aug 2008)

Ring the hotel? 

Write to him at the hotel with the envelope marked "private & confidential"


----------



## aoc (25 Aug 2008)

try solocheck.ie - its great for finding out directors names... have used it once or twice...

I think that is shocking! he was obviously having a very bad day!... absolutely no excuse!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Aug 2008)

Phone the Irish Hotels Federation

Contact another business owner in the town - they will usually know.

Brendan


----------



## Calendar (26 Aug 2008)

solocheck.ie  Great website, thanks


----------



## ClubMan (26 Aug 2008)

Do you mean that you paid the www.solocheck.ie fees to find the names of the directors? I think you can get the same information from the www.cro.ie website and maybe cheaper.


----------



## aoc (26 Aug 2008)

can you get the directors names free on CRO? didn't think you could....

i know there are other site like solocheck but i've used it a couple of times...


----------



## April Raine (27 Aug 2008)

aoc said:


> can you get the directors names free on CRO? didn't think you could...


.no you can't - about 3.50 euro comes as a pdf you can use laser


----------



## BOXtheFOX (27 Aug 2008)

A long shot but you could look up the company website on   Quite often the owner of the website is also the owner of the business.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2008)

aoc said:


> can you get the directors names free on CRO? didn't think you could....


No. I never said that you could.


----------

